# natural vs stimulated cycles



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

Hi all,
My husband has been diagnosed with Sertoli cell only syndrome (which I had never heard of until today!) after having had a failed SSR two weeks ago. So I can now officially move myself here as we have decided to go ahead and use donor sperm. We are really lucky to be treated by an excellent clinic, on the NHS, where there is a relatively short wait for donor sperm.

We were told today that because of my age (2 they are recommending that I should have 3 natural cycles of DI first, then if still not pregnant I can have 3 stimulated cycles. This way I get 6 cycles funded by the NHS instead of going straight to stimulated cycles and only getting 3 paid for. I can see the logic in this but clearly natural cycles have a lower success rate. And I have been waiting so long to have a baby I just want to get pregnant as quickly as possible now rather than first trying natural cycles that are less likely to work.

Any thoughts or advice?


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Hello,

First of all, I'm so sorry to hear about your dh's diagnosis  

You sound very organised and together though!  Come and join us on the donor sperm thread, it's a busy thread at the moment.

As for whether to try natural or medicated cycles, I can only give you my own experience.  You are quite young still so if you have no known problems then there is probably no reason why a natural cycle shouldn't work for you.  I've had both natural and clomid cycles and have had succes with both, although slightly higher success with natural cycles.
  
If you are offered 3 natural then 3 medicated cycles or just 3 medicated then I'd definitely go for the first option!  Get all you can from the NHS as this fertility lark has cost us a fortune!

P xx


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Carrie,

Like Pippi, I've had both natural and medicated DIUIs.  I was really lucky and fell pregnant with my daughter on our first ever natural cycle and although medicated cycles are statistically more successful, lots of ladies have got pregnant on natural cycles.  I do appreciate that after going through everything you've had to go through to get to this point you just want to achieve the end goal, but remember that someone has to have the successful natural cycles so why shouldn't you be one of those people (and you've got youth on your side!!) 

Good luck and keep us informed!!

NM.


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

I conceived twice on natural cycles (age 35 and 3 and without any monitoring of when ovulation was taking place.  It happened for loads of us that way back in the old days.  And natural cycles reduce the risk of multiple pregnancy as well...so if I were you - and particularly at your age - I'd take the natural cycles first. 
Olivia


----------

